# Anyone Into Metal?



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey 

just wondering if anyone is into metal around here 
or plays guitar/bass/drums 
or any instrument.

By metal 
I mean 
Death Metal (all sub genres)
Black Metal (all sub genres)
Thrash 
Power 
Traditional 
Folk
the list goes on 


hahaha

tell us what you listen to


----------



## townsvillepython (Jan 31, 2010)

yeah i love my metal -- my dying bride
sins of thy beloved
theatre of tragedy
Atreyu
machine head
mudvayne
the list goes on 
play bass


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 31, 2010)

at the moment i been listening to amon amarth which makes me want to get a battle axe LOL and a bit of immortal is good for a laugh,also a litte dimmu borgir and behemoth. I am constantly listening to bands new to me like just started watching dying fetus on youtube


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 31, 2010)

Amon Amarth ALL THE WAY !.. Iron Maiden FTW, Crematory Iced earth Eluvetie Insomnium Hammerfall Nightwish Within Temptation Dimmu Borgir Manowar Children of Bodom Arch Enemy !!!!! and many MANY more


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 31, 2010)

townsvillepython said:


> yeah i love my metal -- my dying bride hardcore
> sins of thy beloved hardcore
> theatre of tragedy hardcore
> Atreyu screamo
> ...



PEOPLE NEED TO LEARN THE DIFFERENCE ITS INSULTING TO METAL HEADS TO HAVE HARDCORE AND SCREMO CALLED METAL.

current faves are 
slayer 
pantera 
rob zombie
megadeth 
devil drive
lamb of god 
arch enemy
the list does indeed go on

also have metal tattooed on my shoulder. (stupid tat i know but hay its being incorperated into another one it should look shmiko once its done.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 31, 2010)

Hooglabah said:


> PEOPLE NEED TO LEARN THE DIFFERENCE ITS INSULTING TO METAL HEADS TO HAVE HARDCORE AND SCREMO CALLED METAL.
> 
> current faves are
> slayer
> ...



People say me listening to Amon Amarth makes me Emo LOL !! So yes people need to learn the difference between I wanna kill myself music and Im going to hack you to bits with a Giant Battle Axe music ;D


----------



## percey39 (Jan 31, 2010)

i love devil driver but would not call them metal lol. Also
as i lay dying 
the agony scene
soulfly
mudvayne
machine head
fear factory


----------



## RELLIK81 (Jan 31, 2010)

im into 
Bullet for my valentine
Atreyu
Slipknot
killswitch engage
Disturbed
soilwork ........
among others.....


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 31, 2010)

Bleed The Sky
As I Lay Dying
The Red Shore
Lamb Of God
Machine Head
All That Remains
Killswitch Engage
I Killed The Prom Queen
Job For A Cowboy
Arch Enemy
Caliban
and the list goes on and on.....


----------



## nathan09 (Jan 31, 2010)

hell yea boy!

heavy metal al the way!

i play guitar (shredder) and jam with a few mates (not really a band) we just thrash out, but i also record some of my stuff, kinda COB, Pantera kinda feel.

but yea metal all the way bro!


----------



## nathan09 (Jan 31, 2010)

Pantera
Damageplan
Children of bodom
Black labe society (Zakk wylde)
Metalica (of course, who dosnt)
Killswitch
Brainstorm
lamb of god
Rammstien
Shot in paris (local SA band, look them up on myspace)
Closed Casket (Local SA Band, who got signed and now live in europe....i think)
Slayer
Anthrax
Slipknot (but not for a while)
Cannibal corpse
Black sabbath
Iron maiden
led zepplin
Vital remains

and lots more.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 31, 2010)

anyone go to screamfest this year?
Or seeing Decapitated on there very first since the acident
right now 
Im into 

Odious Mortem 
Necrophagist 
Spawn Of Possession
Gorguts 
Gorod
Decapitated
Some black metal
burzum
gnaw their tongues 

Orgone
Origin
Immolation
Death 
Atheist 
Augury 
Pavor ( bass shred)

Right now im more 
technical death metal, brutal technical death and just plain death
but black metl is good to study to and stuff and just to go to sleep to 
I play bass and i usaully listen to classical when i want new ideas for a song
My band is playing a gig at rosies if anyones interested 

check disentomb 
new band from brisbane 
got a label before their first gig


----------



## grannieannie (Jan 31, 2010)

The only metal I like is.............gold covered with diamonds.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 31, 2010)

Way to show your age


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 31, 2010)

wow thats awsome people who love Amon Amarth they been round a long time,im going through a heavy metal historical phase and listening to alot of old skool bands that where formed in the late 80,s early 90,s
i listen to alot of newer metal aswell at times


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 31, 2010)

percey39 said:


> i love devil driver but would not call them metal lol. Also
> as i lay dying emo
> the agony scene scremo
> soulfly awsome mac cavaleira rules
> ...



devil driver are unique metal but they are metal.


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 31, 2010)

nathan09 said:


> Pantera
> Damageplan
> Children of bodom
> Black labe society (Zakk wylde)
> ...



a man after my own heart while there are some questionable bands there (cough slipknot cough) every single band is METALLLLLL \m/ \m/


----------



## percey39 (Jan 31, 2010)

haha fair enough mate. I love my grindcore and really like deicide. Max cav is great and destroyed sepultura when he left they have never been the same. Almost forgot about unearth, ill nino, in flames, pig destroyer

Also emo stands for emotional punk which in my books in no metal fan of any type. hate emos


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 31, 2010)

Old school metal \m/ None of this Nu metal crap!


Slipknot suck!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 31, 2010)

I have to question the calling of As I Lay Dying 'emo'?


----------



## potato matter (Jan 31, 2010)

nathan09 said:


> ...Cannibal corpse...


 

They freak me out! Haven't they been banned in Aus or something???


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 31, 2010)

the only emotion punks should feel is sick i hate punks (real ones) and all the pop made subcultures there in indie, rockabilly, emo, Pop punk (wich is a contradiction of terms anyway) punk rock ect its all technically a condridiction as punk is about going against the grain and giveing the finger to regulated society conformity and the government agenda and like most other alternitive cultures/ scences its completely contradictory in that by being punk your conforming.

METAL is far supiorior to all of the other alternative culture/ scenes simply cuz our philosophy is drink heavily and listen to TALENTED musos do their thing to hell with trying to be non conformists and to hell with what anybody thinks. \m/\m/


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 31, 2010)

how can you question calling them emo or atleast scremo the band name says it all.

no, they were here last year and are coming back this year (cannibal corpse)


----------



## serpenttongue (Jan 31, 2010)

Hooglabah said:


> sins of thy beloved hardcore


 
There is nothing hardcore about TSOTB. They're symphonic/gothic metal.


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 31, 2010)

symphonic/gothic what a load they are like nightwish EMO


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 31, 2010)

METAL = RAGE, ANGER, HATE. somtimes comedy GWAR RULES
not waaaaaa waaaaaaaa waaaaaaaaaa or squealllllllllll squealllllllllll squeallllllllll


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 31, 2010)

you know what im really sick of people tell me to shut up when i get on my rant with people who call emo/scremo and hard core METAL. what is my opinion not valid BAH they just nolonger have the rage in em and should go listen to ricky martin hes still popular right meh who cares he was a talentless hack anyway.


----------



## grannieannie (Jan 31, 2010)

Susan Boyle sounds nice.


----------



## Cellini (Jan 31, 2010)

"Old school metal \m/ None of this Nu metal crap!"

lol I LOVE Nu Metal!!!!


----------



## Cellini (Jan 31, 2010)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Old school metal \m/ None of this Nu metal crap!
> 
> 
> lol I LOVE NU Metal!!!!!


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 31, 2010)

I dont think Metallica has been mentioned yet, what tha!!


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 31, 2010)

It has dont you worry


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 31, 2010)

Hooglabah said:


> how can you question calling them emo or atleast scremo the band name says it all.
> 
> no, they were here last year and are coming back this year (cannibal corpse)


 
Ok so what your saying is that a bands name justifies what category their music fits under... AILD are actually a Christian metalcore band (though that doesn't mean they sing about cristian aspects....it just means that they, themselves are christians). I would love for you to explain to me how they fit into the emo or screamo categories??


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Iron Maiden
Sabbath/ Ozzy
Led Zep
Motorhead
Pantera
Deep Purple
Where does Rage against the machine fit in coz they rock
Where does the line between hard rock and metal get drawn
Twisted sister
Meatloaf
AC/DC
Poison
Alice Cooper
Warrant
ETC ETC


----------



## ravan (Jan 31, 2010)

lol what's folk metal?

and yea, metal is good, amon amarth, behemoth, gojira & swallow the sun are some of my favs atm..



potato matter said:


> They freak me out! Haven't they been banned in Aus or something???



nope, they toured here quite recently i think.. 


& Hooglabah, who died and made you godfather of what is or isnt metal?


----------



## morgs202 (Jan 31, 2010)

Mighty_Moose said:


> People say me listening to Amon Amarth makes me Emo LOL !! So yes people need to learn the difference between I wanna kill myself music and Im going to hack you to bits with a Giant Battle Axe music ;D


 
Anyone found calling Amon Amarth emo needs to be set on fire! They rule! For me:

Devil Driver
Lamb of God
Amon Amarth
Pantera
Slayer
Sepultura
Iced Earth
Iron Maiden
In Flames
Dethklok!!!


----------



## morgs202 (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh, and Opeth!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Folk metal is a sub-genre of heavy metal music that developed in Europe during the 1990s. As the name suggests, the genre is a fusion of heavy metal with traditional folk music. This includes the widespread use of folk instruments and, to a lesser extent, traditional singing styles



The difference between genres is becoming very gray with no white or black
Because of all the sub-genres there will naturally be a lot of confusion of what is what.
But you have to remember that its all subjective.

Like I think Gorgasm is brutal technical death metal 
but to my best friend he thinks its just brutal death metal

Thats just my opinion 
But I wouldn't call these bands metal
Devil Driver 
Rammestien 
Slipknot 
and a whole bunch more

just my opinion 

Like i said someone else will say there metal 
and you might disagree

Its like saying that cause you think oranges taste great 
Everyone must love them


----------



## morgs202 (Jan 31, 2010)

Everyone must love oranges!!! They cure scurvey!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 31, 2010)

morgs202 said:


> Anyone found calling Amon Amarth emo needs to be set on fire! They rule! For me:
> 
> Devil Driver
> Lamb of God
> ...



Then brutally destroyed by Thor's Mighty Hammer !


----------



## morgs202 (Jan 31, 2010)

Lol!!!!


----------



## JrFear (Jan 31, 2010)

Yewww love metal!

Slipknot
Cradle Of Filth
Dimmu Borgir


Plus 100000000 more hahaa


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 31, 2010)

Jannico - not a stab at you or anything, I'm just curious to know what genre you would put slipknot into?


----------



## morgs202 (Jan 31, 2010)

Interesting point actualyy. Not having a go either, but what would you class devil driver as?


----------



## thals (Jan 31, 2010)

A few faves:

Metallica
Rob Zombie
Slayer
Devil Driver
Rammstein
Spineshank
Murderdolls
Lamb Of God
Judas Priest
Cannibal Corpse
Dream Theater
Megadeth
Sepultura
Manson (his heavier stuff)


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 31, 2010)

Got to love Judas Priest


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 31, 2010)

Judas is rising !!!!


----------



## morgs202 (Jan 31, 2010)

Has anyone mentioned black sabbath yet?


----------



## thals (Jan 31, 2010)

mighty_moose said:


> got to love judas priest :d



he - is - the - painkiller...


----------



## Sidonia (Jan 31, 2010)

Loves include Death, Thrash and Grind... Any of those genres mixed are great too, especially the horror movie/cartoon gore/humorous themed bands like Splatterhouse, Ghoul and Fondlecorpse

I also don't mind a bit of Power metal now and then, love the cheese.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 31, 2010)

Cellini said:


> lol I LOVE NU Metal!!!!!


 
Shame on you! :lol: lol


----------



## Noongato (Jan 31, 2010)

I likes a wide range of metal, so im usually whinged at by other metal people bacause im listening to something "too soft" or something that "sounds like a 2 stroke bike" 
Favorites are cradle of filth, zombie, pantera, all the way to things like deathstars, manson, wednesday 13. If it starts sounding too 'boppy' i stop listening.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 31, 2010)

I like something that instantly makes my head move..... i think it may have been exposure to sheer awesomeness in epic proportions that have made head banging a normal body function like blinking or breathing but like sneezing needs a great piece of metal music to bring it on ;D


----------



## punisherSIX (Jan 31, 2010)

Anyone into much australian metal? I'm getting to old to go out but always loved a bit of australian grind, bloodduster, f i'm dead,the day everything became nothing, super fun happy slide. I did venture out to see brutal truth in december, that was cool to see them back together


----------



## bundysnake (Jan 31, 2010)

Bloodduster rule!!!

Check out Buried In Verona on myspace great Aussie Metal!!!!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 31, 2010)

punisherSIX said:


> Anyone into much australian metal? I'm getting to old to go out but always loved a bit of australian grind, bloodduster, f i'm dead,the day everything became nothing, super fun happy slide. I did venture out to see brutal truth in december, that was cool to see them back together


 
My neighbour got my into aussie metal as he is in Sadistik execution


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 31, 2010)

> Jannico - not a stab at you or anything, I'm just curious to know what genre you would put slipknot into?



Ummm "Nu Metal" stuff i dont enjoy at all, sorry if you like them 
just not my cup of tea




> Anyone into much australian metal? I'm getting to old to go out but always loved a bit of australian grind, bloodduster, f i'm dead,the day everything became nothing, super fun happy slide. I did venture out to see brutal truth in december, that was cool to see them back together




Yer Bloodduster is the $%$# soes F*&K im dead 
I played with the day everything became nothing on our first gig 



I like disentomb, alchemist, psycroptic, devolved, psychrist, defamer and destroyer 666
the australian metal scene is redonkulous (awesome)
just need to search for a bit

My next show is with 
Bane of Isildour, Neath (NSW) Bane Of Bedlam and In death


----------



## Sidonia (Jan 31, 2010)

punisherSIX said:


> Anyone into much australian metal? I'm getting to old to go out but always loved a bit of australian grind, bloodduster, f i'm dead,the day everything became nothing, super fun happy slide. I did venture out to see brutal truth in december, that was cool to see them back together



Agents of Abhorrence gogogo  probably my favourite aussie grind. They're playing at the Hi-Fi late Feb.. Not keen on the other bands playing... may still make it out to see Agents depending on price.

The BF had a grind band going at some point, they only played a few gigs and ended up splitting.. trouble with commitment issues with other band members and ****. Pity, Bris needs more Grind and they had potential.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 31, 2010)

Jannico said:


> Ummm "Nu Metal" stuff i dont enjoy at all, sorry if you like them
> just not my cup of tea



No my question was just what category would you put them into seeing you said they weren't 'metal' ...Nu-metal is still metal. It was nothing to do with if anyone liked them or not.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 31, 2010)

> No my question was just what category would you put them into seeing you said they weren't 'metal' ...Nu-metal is still metal. It was nothing to do with if anyone liked them or not.




hahaha ok 
just didnt want to hit a nerve and i didnt know if you liked them 
some people really love there music and get offened at small things


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 31, 2010)

Jannico said:


> hahaha ok
> just didnt want to hit a nerve and i didnt know if you liked them
> some people really love there music and get offened at small things


 
Anyone is entitled to listen to whatever they like...I don't judge them. So are they metal or arent they??


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 31, 2010)

I said i think their Nu Metal with alot of punk thrown in the mix

Then again i dont know or care seeing as i dont listen to them
I just loathe them


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 31, 2010)

Therefore they are metal...thank you. I'm not defending Slipknot or anything, I'm just trying to figure out the self-proclaimed metal heads who split metal up into fifty thousand different genres and then decide whats cool and what isnt and talk down upon anyone who listens to what they would decribe as 'not the right stuff' just because they don't like that style or the band for some unknown reason. I have had a strong involvement in the Australian metal and hardcore scenes and have an appreciation for all the bands and the 'genres' that they are placed into by their supporters/haters.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 31, 2010)

nah i wouldnt like to think of my self as an "metal elitist" I just like having my Ipod in order
with all the categories sorted

I know what you mean 

Hiiii METAL heads 
my band is from the frost bitten artic and we are black/thrash//death/avant garde/grind/pornocore/industraial with only two instruments one being a bin can

stuff like that is annoying 


what do you mean by


> have had a strong involvement in the Australian metal and hardcore scenes


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 31, 2010)

Jannico said:


> nah i wouldnt like to think of my self as an &quot;metal elitist&quot; I just like having my Ipod in order
> with all the categories sorted
> 
> I know what you mean
> ...


 
'Strong' probably wasn't the right word to use, I have a few mates in bands and have traveled round with them and done the behind the scenes stuff. I also try to get to as many shows as possible. There is a hell of a lot of hard work involved in 'making it' as you would know with your band! Most bands can't even figure out which category that they fit into exactly, and some bands verge across many of the genres its impossible to label them...so I don't know how these metal elitists can whack them ino a category that they see fit and then call them **** and not real metal coz they are not in a 'cool' or 'real-metal' category. What is 'real-metal' anyway? To me the only real metal is the roots (Black Sabbath, Zepplin, etc) and metal sure has changed a lot since then!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh and just so you know, Im not having a go at you or anyone else on this thread. The point I'm just trying to get across is that metal should just be appreciated for what it is...VERY passionate music that has the bands complete heart and soul behind it! Its a hard slog for any band and they are at least worthy of that recognition. I don't like haters that have no reason for their hate.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 31, 2010)

ahahahah
like i said its all subjective 
thats why i dont like to get into specifics 
to me 
just technical, brutal, progressive and thats about all the sub genres i use 


yer i do all the organizing in my band right now 
its not too hard 
just finding the right people takes time really 
had a few offers from labels saying they would like to hear more and to send in our EP when where done 
which should be in few weeks maybe a month or so


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 31, 2010)

i think its cool so many people like amon amarth
and cannibal corpse
and of co**** DETHKLOK!!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 31, 2010)

Jannico said:


> ahahahah
> like i said its all subjective
> thats why i dont like to get into specifics
> to me
> ...


 
And thats pretty much all the genres that there should be...I also like to used 'metalcore' as so many bands now have hardcore elements in with their 'metal'. I would also be very interested in hearing some of your music!


----------



## punisherSIX (Jan 31, 2010)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Agents of Abhorrence gogogo  probably my favourite aussie grind. They're playing at the Hi-Fi late Feb.. Not keen on the other bands playing... may still make it out to see Agents depending on price.
> 
> The BF had a grind band going at some point, they only played a few gigs and ended up splitting.. trouble with commitment issues with other band members and ****. Pity, Bris needs more Grind and they had potential.


It is a shame, not much of a grind scene in brisbane hey, actually is there any? Great to visit melbourne every now and then and see so many peopleat grind shows. 
Anyone know any drummers, I should get a grind band happening


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> And thats pretty much all the genres that there should be...I also like to used 'metalcore' as so many bands now have hardcore elements in with their 'metal'. I would also be very interested in hearing some of your music!



Ummm check out 

Hypoxia (Merch is in) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Videos


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 1, 2010)

Thrash all the way, with a bit of everything else thrown in. Went & saw Mastodon last week, I think we have a new genre in "Beard Metal".


----------



## nathan09 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hooglabah said:


> a man after my own heart while there are some questionable bands there (cough slipknot cough) every single band is METALLLLLL \m/ \m/



haha yea i started on slipknot and very quickly moved on, as i said havnt listen to them in a VERY long time, and have no urge or pl
an to get into them again


----------



## nathan09 (Feb 1, 2010)

steve1 said:


> I dont think Metallica has been mentioned yet, what tha!!




yes it has, check my previous post. and i dont think metalica even needs to be mentioned, everyone listens to metallica and they go without saying.


----------



## Snowman (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm a contractor for a large 'iron ore' mining company... so you could say Im into metal


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 1, 2010)

yer well i study it 
cos ill be doing bioengineering and chemistry 

carbon rules

hahaha thats cool 
my dad used to be an engineer for a mining company


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 1, 2010)

punisherSIX said:


> It is a shame, not much of a grind scene in brisbane hey, actually is there any? Great to visit melbourne every now and then and see so many peopleat grind shows.
> Anyone know any drummers, I should get a grind band happening



Not really. The closest you'll get to that raw sound is going to be the hardcore gigs they hold at the legion hall in the valley - which is awesome, $5 rum & coke- (NOTE: not to be confused with skinny-jean wearing, large gauge piercing trendy "hardcore") and at the jube.. I'm not sure when they're on though, silly punks don't have a gig guide from what I've seen. I just go whenever I hear about them.

They're my favourite shows to go to, metal scenesters tend to try too hard to be trendy/brootal and are judgemental as hell and very cliquey; hardcore gigs are more laid back, the people tend to just do what they like without worrying what others are going to say.
I tend to only go to metal gigs these days if there's a really good band playing, otherwise the atmosphere isn't really somewhere I like being.

I don't think the drummer for my bf's old band isn't doing anything at the moment, but apparently he's getting an operation on his shoulder so that might be a problem while he's recovering.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 1, 2010)

could i have his contact please
in dire need for a drummer


----------



## punisherSIX (Feb 2, 2010)

Metal_Jazz said:


> They're my favourite shows to go to, metal scenesters tend to try too hard to be trendy/brootal and are judgemental as hell and very cliquey; hardcore gigs are more laid back, the people tend to just do what they like without worrying what others are going to say.
> .



Coming up to Brisbane from Melbourne a few years ago, Cliquey would be the best word to some the scene up, I feel like an *** for saying that, but it's just true, all metal scenes have there elitist ****ers, but it seems so stand offish here if you know what I mean. I'll second that harcore shows are far more laid back, not everyone checking out t-shirts to see who has the most obscure ban,

Surgery rocks! just got my first big *** scar from nerve surgery on my elbow
And snowman wins for being the person most into metal on here


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 2, 2010)

go on a website called rivers of gore 

awesome site to find metal bands that are unknown but still awesome 
the site is pretty sweet to...till you realize half the people on their are just trying to out metal 
everyone else.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 2, 2010)

I've gotten into these guys lately: [video=youtube;k9gOpvrk-v4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9gOpvrk-v4&feature=related[/video]

Quite relaxing imo


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 2, 2010)

nice 

check out these guys 

[video=youtube;2x-1QxUNDMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2x-1QxUNDMI&feature=PlayList&p=496B092AF79B248F&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2[/video]

Erland is a king


----------



## Hominid (Feb 2, 2010)

what do people define as metal these days? some people have writen sepultura, then others have writen led zeplin, seriously ***, sepultura is hard core metal, tool is metal (go tool) led zeplin is rock, don't mix the genre up, there's a lot of difference, but seriously you need to add tool to the list.


----------



## Serpentes (Feb 2, 2010)

Tool is metal? Their new stuff is more industrial, so while we're splitting hairs.... 

How about Kyuss, are they metal? I guess they're in that genre "stoner rock" of whatever it's called. People mention Pantera, are we talking "Cowboys from Hell" or "the Great Southern Trendkill" type- Pantera, both very different. 

I guess I like metal, but I also don't really know what it is.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 2, 2010)

tool isnt meta
IMO 
If i wanted to show people a metal band 
Id show them 
Immolation 
or 
Bloodbath
probs the easiest way to show introduce someone to what metal is 
IMO


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Feb 2, 2010)

I was just listening to some Testament today... God i love them  Now they are metal!... And im going to buy Amon Amarths newest album tomorrow


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 2, 2010)

Pantera rip 
no one should argue 
awesome band



> I was just listening to some Testament today... God i love them Now their metal... And im going to buy Amon Amarths newest album tomorrow



SOULS OF BLACK 

DEATH IN FIRE


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Feb 2, 2010)

\m/


----------



## karasha (Feb 2, 2010)

i love some metal like Rammstein, Disturbed, Deftones, Metallica, Nightwish, Static X, Tool, A Perfect Circle.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 3, 2010)

Mighty_Moose said:


> I was just listening to some Testament today... God i love them  Now they are metal!... And im going to buy Amon Amarths newest album tomorrow


 
Saw them at Metro in Sydney last year, they played for ages, was unreal. I think it was their last gig of the Aus part of the tour so just kept playing. Top gig, unreal band.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 3, 2010)

I haven't had the privilege to see them

Anyone seeing 
Ulcerate this week/next week
Or 
Decapitated/Psycroptic/Origin


----------



## coz666 (Feb 3, 2010)

metal head 23 years
playin in the metal scene for over a decade , now on hold.
its not very social everyones a rockstar without any groupies.
get the girls and you will go far. better than some sausage fest.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 3, 2010)

nice who do/did you play for 
metal concert = sausage fest 
hahahaah


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 3, 2010)

Got a 3 way coming up (settle down, not one of _those_ 3 ways).
Accadacca, Soundwave (with Meshuggah, Anthrax, FNM et al), & Faith No More all consecutive days.
Can't wait. Going to see Ace Frehley too, but they were freebies.


coz666 said:


> metal head 23 years


Same, about 25yrs. I'm 38 now, so getting old like some of my faves haha.


----------



## punisherSIX (Feb 3, 2010)

Jannico said:


> I haven't had the privilege to see them
> 
> Anyone seeing
> Ulcerate this week/next week
> ...



Looking forward to seeing Origin for the first time, should be a good show


----------



## 152Boy (Feb 3, 2010)

i loveee Metallica, except now they have a bassist that looks like a monkey and dances around stage like one lol. why wont Metallica come back to aus for a tour??


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 3, 2010)

well that bassist actually knows how to play his instrument 
unlike jason who i thought was pretty S#@T in nearly every album he wrote music for.
IMO


I think they will be soon 
The big four (thrash) will tour (if it happens)
Metallica, Slayer, Megadeth and Anthrax
so some of them would probably do some more touring (fingers crossed)
will be amazing if it happens
I'm prepared to spend alot of money for that show haha
I mean ill go over seas for it if it dosent happen here



> Looking forward to seeing Origin for the first time, should be a good show



I'll see you at the HiFi


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 3, 2010)

Jannico said:


> The big four (thrash) will tour (if it happens)
> Metallica, Slayer, Megadeth and Anthrax
> I'm prepared to spend alot of money for that show haha
> I mean ill go over seas for it if it dosent happen here


It IS happening. Sonisphere festivals in Europe. 
The Poland, Switzerland, & Czech shows in June are all having the "big four".
The other Sonisphere gigs also look awesome but different line ups.


----------



## ravan (Feb 3, 2010)

Jannico said:


> I haven't had the privilege to see them
> 
> 
> Decapitated/Psycroptic/Origin




i think my boy's going to that... i might end up going too if i have money/can be bothered lol


----------



## ajdixon (Feb 3, 2010)

i LOVE my metal. black metal, doom metal, thrash, power metal.... even glam metal (please dont hurt me! haha)

last gig i saw was destroyer 666 in brissy. so good.

i'm more into old school bands, maiden and priest are my all time favs. i followed maiden up the east coast last time they toured \m/


----------



## ajdixon (Feb 3, 2010)

Wingy said:


> what do people define as metal these days? some people have writen sepultura, then others have writen led zeplin, seriously ***, sepultura is hard core metal, tool is metal (go tool) led zeplin is rock, don't mix the genre up, there's a lot of difference, but seriously you need to add tool to the list.


 

Early bands such as zep are really hard to classify, they had such a huge influence on the evolution of metal, so i think a lot of people tend to classify them as metal. i agree they're definately more rock but it's a very fine line with earlier bands such as zep, rainbow, etc etc.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 3, 2010)

ajdixon said:


> i'm more into old school bands, maiden and priest are my all time favs. i followed maiden up the east coast last time they toured \m/


We saw both Sydney shows ( Feb 08 ) then flew over to see both shows in NZ a year later (Feb 09). The first show in Sydney is probably going to go down as my favourite gig of all time, I can't see anyone topping that, not even Maiden themselves.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 3, 2010)

> It IS happening. Sonisphere festivals in Europe.
> The Poland, Switzerland, & Czech shows in June are all having the "big four".
> The other Sonisphere gigs also look awesome but different line ups.



THERE IS A SATAN 





> Early bands such as zep are really hard to classify, they had such a huge influence on the evolution of metal, so i think a lot of people tend to classify them as metal. i agree they're definately more rock but it's a very fine line with earlier bands such as zep, rainbow, etc etc.



plus one 
Those bands maybe the forefathers of metal, they didnt create the art but were right on its front door of it 
Check out the song kashmir the starting riff 
And you'll see why some people consider them heavy metal 

It also has a lot to do with people who mainly listen to popular music, as they don't know the multitude of genres that we (metalheads) would consider metal.
So when the main stream hears something vaguely heavy 
its deemed as metal 
IMO


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 3, 2010)

ajdixon said:


> i LOVE my metal. black metal, doom metal, thrash, power metal.... even glam metal (please dont hurt me! haha)
> 
> last gig i saw was destroyer 666 in brissy. so good.



lol Glam is great.

The band my boyfriend is in supported D666.. Violent Green.


----------



## bluereptile (Feb 3, 2010)

cant belive im missing out on soundwave was looking forward to seeing a day to remember


----------



## ajdixon (Feb 4, 2010)

GSXR_Boy said:


> My neighbour got my into aussie metal as he is in Sadistik execution


 
Who's your neighbour? i go drinking with Kriss Hades a bit when i'm down that way. he's a champ.



Metal_Jazz said:


> lol Glam is great.
> 
> The band my boyfriend is in supported D666.. Violent Green.


 
They were pretty awesome. hey i think i know who you are. kinda. is your boyfiend the bassist? my mates are mates with Lucus.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

ajdixon said:


> Who's your neighbour? i go drinking with Kriss Hades a bit when i'm down that way. he's a champ.
> .


 
Dave slave lol


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 4, 2010)

ajdixon said:


> They were pretty awesome. hey i think i know who you are. kinda. is your boyfiend the bassist? my mates are mates with Lucus.



They did fine, I reckon their gig before that one was better though.

Yeah, that'd be him. :shock: Now I feel creeped out somebody knows who I am when I don't know who they are. :lol:


----------



## ajdixon (Feb 4, 2010)

Metal_Jazz said:


> They did fine, I reckon their gig before that one was better though.
> 
> Yeah, that'd be him. :shock: Now I feel creeped out somebody knows who I am when I don't know who they are. :lol:



haha dont worry i'm not a stalker.  i just knew the bassist was dating someone called jazz. put 2 and 2 together. hehe.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 4, 2010)

Another band I fell in love with was Strapping Young Lad. I've either missed Devin Townsend, or he's just about on Melbourne's doorstep touring...either way....I won't be going. I'm all concerted out this month :lol:

Just love this one: [video=youtube;LeG-6bpeUkA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeG-6bpeUkA[/video]


----------



## ajdixon (Feb 4, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> Another band I fell in love with was Strapping Young Lad. I've either missed Devin Townsend, or he's just about on Melbourne's doorstep touring...either way....I won't be going. I'm all concerted out this month :lol:
> 
> Just love this one: YouTube - STRAPPING YOUNG LAD - Love? (OFFICIAL VIDEO)




ahhh i love devvy! he's awesome. i cant see him either. no money


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 4, 2010)

Believe it or not I converted to the dark side and blew all my money on....errr....Paramore (shhhhhhh) :lol: ....oh and AC/DC and Porcupine Tree (Very excited about seeing the Porkers  )

Not metal but pretty damned good imo. The great thing about Porcupine Tree is at times there is glimpses of something nasty amongst their songs  I urge anyone from Melbourne to crawl into the Palace on Sunday night 

[video=youtube;sUnAxegUJu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUnAxegUJu0[/video]


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 4, 2010)

Not sold on the last song???? Give this one a whirl  
[video=youtube;QIEeR6N06IY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIEeR6N06IY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jamesbecker (Feb 4, 2010)

metal all the way \m/

listen to black, death, melodic death, extreme, power, prog, thrash (saw megadeth nd slayer last oct) really so many genere's and bands that it would take me too long to list.

reading earlier about amon amarth, just getting into it, its pritty much power metal on steriods, with the groals and stuff, but its good and rocks hard

play guitar nd drums


----------



## ravan (Feb 4, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> Not sold on the last song???? Give this one a whirl
> YouTube - Porcupine Tree - Open Car (LIVE)



sigh. want to go see them tomorrow night, but alas, i am so poor its not funny, and moving in a couple of weeks.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 4, 2010)

:lol: My god, you've heard of them! They've been around for decades but seem happy to thrive merely on a cult following


----------



## percey39 (Feb 4, 2010)

i cant wait going to see machine head and hatebreed on the 25th of next month should be sweet


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 5, 2010)

jamesbecker said:


> saw megadeth nd slayer last oct


Bet you were disappointed when Araya's voice blew out? My Vic mates were! I saw the Sydney leg of that tour, both bands were unreal! 

But the following week was a real headbanger's delight. One of my Vic mates even came up for it, at The Big Top at Luna Park, Slayer did Reign In Blood start to finish......... 

\m/ Infamous butcher. ANGEL OF DEATH! \m/ 

OK, I have to go listen to some Slayer now.


----------



## ravan (Feb 5, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> :lol: My god, you've heard of them! They've been around for decades but seem happy to thrive merely on a cult following



indeed i do 
they are pretty awesome 

fell asleep listening to baroness last night 
some good stuff right there


----------



## pdsn99 (Feb 5, 2010)

I like Hanson and Backstreet Boys


----------



## pdsn99 (Feb 5, 2010)

pdsn99 said:


> I like Hanson and Backstreet Boys


C'mon someone's gotta like mmm bop


----------



## ajdixon (Feb 5, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> :lol: My god, you've heard of them! They've been around for decades but seem happy to thrive merely on a cult following


 

Porcupine Tree are awesome. i remember listening to them years ago.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 8, 2010)

Went & saw Ace Frehley last night at the Enmore Theatre, was actually a pretty good show! Pretty good band behind him, & they even threw in a few KISS songs for good measure. Good fun gig.


----------



## Nicole74 (Feb 8, 2010)

steve1 said:


> Iron Maiden
> Sabbath/ Ozzy
> Led Zep
> Motorhead
> ...



Hey My kind of music...

ACDC concert 20 th Fed....cant wait


----------



## manni79 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah the list above is great with some claassic band like Iron Maiden & Ozzy, some of my other favourites

Trivium
Avenged Sevenfold
Atreyu
Bullet 4 my valentine

Haha i'm at AC/DC as well on Sat night - can't wait


----------



## Nicole74 (Feb 8, 2010)

manni79 said:


> Yeah the list above is great with some claassic band like Iron Maiden & Ozzy, some of my other favourites
> 
> Trivium
> Avenged Sevenfold
> ...



Cool...
I cant wait either, The reviews have been fantastic..
If past concerts are anything to go by, it will be great.

Lots of good footage on You Tube...
Where are you sitting??? Im down the front standing and worried it might rain..


----------



## shane14 (Feb 8, 2010)

*rise against!
3 days grace!!!!!!*


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 8, 2010)

check it out my new song
its a teaser from the EP that will be released in a few months

www.myspace.com/hypoxiaaus


Turned out so much better than ithought it would


----------



## manni79 (Feb 9, 2010)

Nicole74 said:


> Cool...
> I cant wait either, The reviews have been fantastic..
> If past concerts are anything to go by, it will be great.
> 
> ...


 

Yeah were up the front in arena A or B can't remember (Mosh Pit basicall), we will be close to the action but if it rains well....... we are going to get soaked !!! only less than 2 weeks to go, can't wait !


----------



## Richiev (Feb 10, 2010)

'i have 1 desire
since i was born 
2 see my body ripped and torn
2 see my flesh devoured before my eyes"
- Eaten: blood bath
fark'in luv bloodbath atm, just wish the bitches would tour already, but no are boys are to busy with opeth bla bla bla....

Rosies on a friday night is always good, cheap drinks, ears ringing, heads thrashing oooohh yeah.

lil yay for soundwave 2 weeks  and big YAY for behemoth in may i think gotta find my ticket


----------



## Coopsta (Feb 13, 2010)

*ACCA DACCA tonight WOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!*


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Richiev said:


> 'i have 1 desire
> since i was born
> 2 see my body ripped and torn
> 2 see my flesh devoured before my eyes"
> ...



Carve me up, slice me apart
Suck my guts and lick my heart
Chop me up, I like to be hurt
Drink my marrow and blood for dessert
EATEN... 
My one desire, my only wish is to be-
EATEN... 


hahahahah great song we always play it at jam

Richieve 
come see Disentomb this friday at Rosies 
Brisbane's Astriaal first show in yonks
Shall be great


----------



## Richiev (Feb 17, 2010)

man i would be there in a heart beat, but cant fund it.. soundwaves gonna suck up the majority of my cash paying 8 bucks for mid strengths all day, so there goes 160+ then on sunday picking up my new girl (diamond from down the goldy.. think i will call her malice )


----------



## percey39 (Feb 17, 2010)

bloodbath are sick what about brujeria, carcas, children of bodom, satyricon


----------



## Richiev (Feb 24, 2010)

dont mind a bit of carcas and satyricon (saw them last year) but i just cant do bodom.
saw meshugga at soundwave and anthrax prob best bands there imo


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 24, 2010)

> dont mind a bit of carcas and satyricon (saw them last year) but i just cant do bodom.
> saw meshugga at soundwave and anthrax prob best bands there imo



+1 
did go see them though

anyone like spawn of possession or went to screamfest this year


----------



## schizmz (Feb 24, 2010)

Isis


----------



## absinthe_616 (Feb 25, 2010)

yeah for sure!

bronze, copper, aluminium....steel, zinc! even terne, if im feeling edgy


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 25, 2010)

Still buzzing on the back of an epic weekend. 

Saw AC/DC at ANZ Stadium on Sat night, was unreal!! They can still rock, & the crowd were right into it. Was such a great show. I won't go into it much because I don't want to spoil it for those yet to see them. Definitely worth getting a ticket if you haven't already got one.

Then Sunday we headed out to Heatwave festival at Eastern Creek (aka Soundwave) in 35C. Lots of free & accessible water though, so no excuses for dehydration. Top day, didn't get there til around 2:30pm, was hanging out at Bar 2 for a while until Reel Big Fish came on in the stage in front so we had to leave (especially when they did their ska version of Enter Sandman c/w trombone......). Anyhoo, we went & saw the first half of Placebo who were alright. Made our way over to see Anthrax who were really good, but we were in a spot where the sound was average, not their fault. Headed back to the main stages where we saw Jane's Addiction who are always good value, Perry Farrell is a bit of an enigma haha. Unfortunately following JA, we had to endure a lengthy & painful set from Jimmy Eats World. I can think of a few things Jimmy eat, none are good. They were simply awful, one of the biggest cheers of the day was when they announced it was their last song. But then.....I have waited over a decade to see these guys again, I have been a fan since The Real Thing back in 89 & have seen all their Sydney tours since. Of course I speak of the mighty FAITH NO MORE! Holy crap, what an unreal set! I don't want to give anything away for those yet to see them, but even after 12-13yrs since they broke up, they have lost nothing of the energy they used to have, & Mike Patton's voice is as good as it ever has been. If you go to see only one band this year, go & see Faith No More, you will not be disappointed.

Sunday, as it always is, was followed by Monday which meant a trip in to the Hordern to see Faith No More's sideshow gig. This show was a sell out (as it should have been). We skipped the Eagles of Death Metal (or Pigeons of **** Metal as Axl Rose once called them), & between sets we headed in to get a prime possie. Well I thought the Soundwave set was good the day before. FNM absolutely blew the doors, roof, walls off the Hordern, it was one of the best gigs I've ever been to, & being nearly 40yo, I've been to a LOT. Was definitely a top 3 gig for me. Everyone was singing along, it was brilliant. 

My ears have nearly stopped ringing, my smile is still firmly planted on my dial, & the chorus of Mid Life Crisis still circling in my head. Unreal weekend, & thanks FNM for reuniting & touring again. 6-12 months ago I was still sure I'd seen them for the last time back in '97.

Yeah I know I have babbled about FNM a bit, & sure, half of you reading this were only just born before they broke up, but seriously, they were, & still are, one unreal live band. If you get a chance to see em, do it.


----------



## ravan (Feb 25, 2010)

saw baroness and isis at soundwave last week. so ****ing awesome!
wish i had seen meshuggah now, silly boy showing me how awesome they were AFTER i had the chance to see them  but oh well, placebo were on at the same time, and were just as awesome im sure 
been really getting into carcass lately! will remember to have a look in jb hifi when i have some cash to spare


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 25, 2010)

ravan said:


> been really getting into carcass lately! will remember to have a look in jb hifi when i have some cash to spare



"No love lost! When all is said & done, there's no love lost!" Top song


----------



## schizmz (Feb 26, 2010)

I also got to see baroness and isis at the corner hotel last night..****ing went off!..and they signed my records again!..isis rule!!


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 9, 2010)

I've just stumbled across this gem! Iron Maiden cross the Monkees! It's a little disturbing! :lol:

[video=youtube;I7bAuzNTIBs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7bAuzNTIBs[/video]


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 9, 2010)

That's a classic, moosey!! Up The Irons!!!.....or rather, Up The Monkees!! \m/


----------



## cris (Apr 9, 2010)

I like the music, but cant tolerate they whingy yelling that often goes with it. That said im sure tit will be the music of choice for the up coming white supremistist summit at the gold coast... at least think these idiots will think im good because im arian :lol:


----------



## emerald_taipan (Apr 10, 2010)

Im a massive tool fan. Or more specifically an aenima fan. im not into lateralus or 10,000 days or much of their earlier stuff besides sober and disgustipated. Im not keen on a perfect circle or pucifer either. But aenima is my favourite album of all time.
To pray for a comet to hit earth and create a tidal wave that flushes away all the bullshit-brilliant. Eulogy, h, third eye, pushit brilliant aswell. i was pretty sure it would be hard to get better after aenima and it looks like they have been steadily getting worse ever since.

Metallic have had moments of genius in the past. Theyre not bad sometimes. but with titles like st anger. how tacky and embarrasing. time to retire too.

Someone mentioned marilyn manson. his schtick makes him come across as a bit of a joke and the music is bad but he is a great lyricist 

I didnt mind rollins band "the end of silence" back in the day
Some bad religion is pretty good too if thats classed as heavy metal


----------



## Sock Puppet (Apr 10, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> I've just stumbled across this gem! Iron Maiden cross the Monkees! It's a little disturbing!


That is so wrong haha 
The Trooper is one of my faves, I hope it hasn't ruined it for me! haha


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 10, 2010)

Sock Puppet said:


> That is so wrong haha
> The Trooper is one of my faves, I hope it hasn't ruined it for me! haha


 
After I listened to moosey's vid, I had to go and listen to the original 'The Trooper', just to get it back in my head!


----------



## kcaj_123 (Apr 10, 2010)

So many 'core bands have been listed as metal... ffs if you can't tell the difference harden up. There are hardly grey areas here like there are with symphonic/soft stuff. 

I'm not a huge fan of Nightwish personally, but if you ignore the vocals in most songs the music is as metal as Slayer. This is their old stuff of course... Anything after Tarja is garbage.

The reason stuff like this is hard to classify, is since there is so much variation in lyrics under the metal umbrella. You have to think about what the music is like without vocals. Is it metal now? If yes, where does it fit? The vocalist usually plays a small part anyway... so usually I accept that even if the vocals or lyrics are pissweak, if underneath it it's metal, then it's metal. I bet some 'core listener is thinking "Oh then BfMV is metal too, I knew it!". Get real, you can take out the vocals and still know it's core.

"Nu MeT41zzz" garbage isn't metal, it is a distinct genre. Don't try to place it under the metal umbrella or any other for that matter, it doesn't fit.

Some bands I like

Opeth
Slayer
Iron Maiden
Iced Earth
Demons and Wizards
Sepultura
Nile


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 10, 2010)

kcaj_123 said:


> The reason stuff like this is hard to classify, is since there is so much variation in lyrics under the metal umbrella. You have to think about what the music is like without vocals. Is it metal now? If yes, where does it fit?


 
Why does it have to "fit in"? Why the need to pigeon hole or put a label on everything?


----------



## kcaj_123 (Apr 10, 2010)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Why does it have to "fit in"? Why the need to pigeon hole or put a label on everything?



It doesn't. There isn't. It's just interesting.


----------



## percey39 (Apr 10, 2010)

i went and saw decapitated and as i lay dying the other week. Both were awesome. I cant wait to go and see behemoth, goat***** and job for a cowboy.
Other bands i like are suicide silence, bring me the horizon, blood runs black, gorgoroth, the agonist and whitechaple. Another good one is qld local the amity affliction, i love the blair snitch project great song


----------



## Addam (Apr 10, 2010)

i saw lamb of god, shadows fall and devildriver in december, ive also seen in flames, white chapel, as blood runs black, meshuggah, clutch and a few more


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 13, 2010)

serpenttongue said:


> That's a classic, moosey!! Up The Irons!!!.....or rather, Up The Monkees!! \m/




:lol: :lol: Yes it is quite disturbing! Unfortunately I keep going back for more abuse and listening to it!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Apr 13, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> :lol: :lol: Yes it is quite disturbing! Unfortunately I keep going back for more abuse and listening to it!


I wasn't going to let my mates miss out on that one either haha

Another one to check out is a bloke auditioning for Greek X-Factor & singing "Fear of the Dark". I use the word "singing" very loosely. It's hilarious, I'll try & find the link....

[video=youtube;m8kV7MWaRk0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8kV7MWaRk0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 13, 2010)

Geez, that's some bad singing! Dickinson would cringe at that!:lol:


----------



## TurismoZX (Apr 13, 2010)

I love these bands haha! 

Lamb of god
Megadeth
Pantera
Damageplan 
Manowar
Some metallica
Shadows Fall
Devil Driver
High On fire 
Uriah Heap
Syndonia
Marduk
Black Sabbath 
Iron Maiden!  theres alo more but yeah there the main ones!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 13, 2010)

hey sorry if this is advertising butt

Anyone in brisbane not doing anything friday night should come to Rosies on Edward Street
Doors open at 8
Neath, Bane Of Isildur, Bane Of Bedlam, Indeath and my band hypoxia are playing.

Soooo i you wanna see a young passionate herper play tech death on a six string bass and head bang for about 30-40 mins straight come to Rosies


----------



## supergirlmas (Apr 13, 2010)

The Black Dahlia Murder
WhiteChapel
August Burns Red
Carnifex
All Shall Perish
Viatrophy
Winds Of Plague
Salt The Wound
Rosetta
Norma Jean
Mastodon
The Ghost Inside
The Faceless
The Eyes Of A Traitor

all i can think off the top of my head, sure they're all not metal, but they're all based around the same sub genre. i love my metal.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 13, 2010)

Meh.


----------



## supergirlmas (Apr 13, 2010)

Magpie said:


> Meh.




:shock:


----------



## ravan (Apr 14, 2010)

TurismoZX said:


> I love these bands haha!
> 
> 
> High On fire



so awesome! discovered them when i was raiding my bf's music collection, cant get enough of them!


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 14, 2010)

Sock Puppet said:


> I wasn't going to let my mates miss out on that one either haha
> 
> Another one to check out is a bloke auditioning for Greek X-Factor & singing "Fear of the Dark". I use the word "singing" very loosely. It's hilarious, I'll try & find the link....
> 
> YouTube - x factor auditions - Fear Of The Dark



:lol: :lol: That's far more disturbing than Iron Monkee! :shock:


----------



## ajdixon (Apr 14, 2010)

Jannico said:


> hey sorry if this is advertising butt
> 
> Anyone in brisbane not doing anything friday night should come to Rosies on Edward Street
> Doors open at 8
> ...


 
i'm so going. love both neath and bane of isildur. mates with a few of the boys in those bands. should be a good night.


----------



## percey39 (Apr 14, 2010)

BEHEMOTH in a couple of hours, i cant wait


----------



## shane14 (Apr 14, 2010)

anybody like rise against


----------



## Jake_the_snake (Apr 14, 2010)

I love Metal and I play Guitar.

Black Label Society
Iron Maiden
Anthrax
Slayer
Lamb Of God
Exodus
D.R.I
etc etc etc

You can sit here all day and put many many bands into different genres of Metal but im using the term loosely to encompass any of the heavier bands that I like.


----------



## briiiziii (Apr 14, 2010)

Behemoth
Nile
and my favourite, Meshuggah

they're heavier but great,
my boyfriend is an amazing drummer so he always introduces me to incredible music.
in fact, one of his drummer idols, Derek Roddy, is also an insane lover of snakes, i think he has a collection of about 30 venomous and non-venomous snakes.
he has a youtube channel and you can look up stuff about all his pets  i found it really interesting!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 14, 2010)

dos your boyfriend play for any one


----------



## ravan (Apr 14, 2010)

also, austrian death machine:

[video=youtube;tPIO86jTrQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPIO86jTrQQ[/video]


----------



## percey39 (Apr 15, 2010)

Loved last night, shook hands and talked to nergal from behemoth. JFAC were sweet as


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 15, 2010)

nergal nice 

I play tomorrow 
I'm as excited as a pedo at a preschool 
Rosies 235 Edward Street brissy metal heads come


----------



## percey39 (Apr 15, 2010)

Yeah he came and chilled near me and few friends before going over and signing stuff in the corner. AM so stoked lol. Good luck with ya gig


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 15, 2010)

briiiziii said:


> in fact, one of his drummer idols, Derek Roddy, is also an insane lover of snakes, i think he has a collection of about 30 venomous and non-venomous snakes.
> he has a youtube channel and you can look up stuff about all his pets  i found it really interesting!


 
I believe Derek occasionally comes on here, and other reptile forums.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 15, 2010)

ARE YOU FOR REAL!
thats amazing 

His work is inspiring.


----------



## Richiev (Apr 16, 2010)

Jannico said:


> nergal nice
> 
> I play tomorrow
> I'm as excited as a pedo at a preschool
> Rosies 235 Edward Street brissy metal heads come


 

yeah man ill prob make an appearance depending on what tie i finish at the gym gettin ready and ****, and whats the times everyone on?


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 2, 2010)

I've absolutely fallen in love with these guys! 

[video=youtube;oMHvveTdhEQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMHvveTdhEQ[/video]

In the last 3 days I've bought 3 albums from these guys: Mechanical Spin Phenomena, The Audio Injected Soul and this album which features this song: Son of The System. Massive thumbs up from me!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 2, 2010)

I havent listened to these guys in ages
some really off beat stuff 
love the compound time signatures and sycopation 
Do you like meshugah?


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes I saw Meshuggah last time they were in Melbourne at the Palace Theatre in Melb. That was an awesome concert! 

Mnemic reminds me a little of Fear Factory in some regards. It can be melodic and then hit you with all the fury of Meshuggah


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 2, 2010)

haha was listening to Fear Factory the other day (Obsolete) for a bit of a reminisce. Should have put on Demanufacture.

Unfortunately I missed Meshuggah when they were here, was at the Faith No More gig which was on the same night, which was bloody UNREAL! Waited 13 years to see them again! I was so excited I think a little bit of wee came out. Missed seeing Meshuggah at Soundwave too unfortunately. Got to see most of Anthrax though. And Faith No More of course.


----------



## Misha (Jun 2, 2010)

Anyone going to the Parkway Drive or Bullet For My Valentine concerts??

I cannot wait for Parkway Drive's new album!! BIGGEST FAN!!!


----------



## Sidonia (Jun 2, 2010)

Jannico said:


> ARE YOU FOR REAL!
> thats amazing
> 
> His work is inspiring.



Yeah, he has some amazing BHP's. Search for DerekRoddy on the forum.


----------



## ravan (Jun 2, 2010)

Misha said:


> Anyone going to the Parkway Drive or Bullet For My Valentine concerts??
> 
> I cannot wait for Parkway Drive's new album!! BIGGEST FAN!!!


 
if im not too poor, im hoping to go see bullet...

my boyfriends going to see black dahlia murder tonight... wish i couldve gone too! but alas. poor. lol.


----------



## hypochondroac (Jun 2, 2010)

Addam said:


> i saw lamb of god, shadows fall and devildriver in december, ive also seen in flames, white chapel, as blood runs black, meshuggah, clutch and a few more


 
Ah, yes i was given a clutch ticket as a present but faith no more ended up playing on the same date so i had to choose, went with faith no more.. but i heard it was a good show.


----------



## hypochondroac (Jun 2, 2010)

Whether 'metal' or not here's what i'm listening to.

Skeleton key
Tool
King crimson
Opeth
Unida
Kyuss
Puscifer
Gwar
Alice in chains
Masters of reality

Etc etc etc


----------



## Serpentess (Jun 2, 2010)

I do, very much so.

Anyone get to see the Nile & Hate Eternal show? I missed it because of uni.


----------



## Sidonia (Jun 2, 2010)

I missed it because I am poor. The next day I found out that my bf's friend was giving away free tickets and he didn't even tell me. Needless to say I am not happy.
I would have left after Hate Eternal though, not keen on the other bands.

Tonight I found out Macabre are playing in July. There has been no advertising of it that I am aware of, the only reason I found out it was on is because I looked up a gig guide for my friend and noticed that they are going to be playing. On the gig guide it says they're playing at the Step Inn but on their website it says they're playing at Rosies. ARGHH
Hopefully it's at Rosies, the Step is crap.


----------



## briiiziii (Jun 2, 2010)

Jannico said:


> dos your boyfriend play for any one



Yeah he plays for Aversions Crown.
AVERSIONS CROWN on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Videos
They've been writing atm so not much happening lately.

He's at Black Dhalia Murder tonight and Nile was on not too long ago!
Wish I could have gone to these gigs but im broke 

Its so funny listening to people argue about their music tastes and genre's sometimes.
It's like watching kids fight in a sandpit.
Genre's get way too complicated sometimes too I think.. 
But then again there are soooo many different styles of "metal".

Each to their own IMO


----------



## briiiziii (Jun 2, 2010)

Jannico said:


> nergal nice
> 
> I play tomorrow
> I'm as excited as a pedo at a preschool
> Rosies 235 Edward Street brissy metal heads come



who do you play for?
and what do you play sorry?


----------



## DerekRoddy (Jun 3, 2010)

I guess you could say that I'm into metal! Haha.

D.


----------



## longirostris (Jun 3, 2010)

I have been reading this thread with great interest. I am an old metal head from way back. Played guitar and bass in a few garage bands but never went anywhere. A lot of the bands people are talking about on the local Brisbane scene, I know of through my son Scott, who is now just turned 18. He has been playing drums for 6 years now and started in his first band called So it Begins when he was 14. They played on the Far South Coast of NSW based in Narooma for a couple of years before they split and a couple of the older members moved to Brisbane. So it Begins were quite popular and had a steady following.

Scott moved to Brisbane a year after the other guys and joined local metal band The Lytic Cycle. Has anybody seen them? They did quite a lot of gigs around SE Qld for about 12 months before a National tour mid way through last year. He left TLC at the end of the tour and joined Among the Vanished playing with them for about 6 months before moving to Melbourne early this year. He played at Rosies a several times whilst in TLC and actually kept his drums at Rosies ready for rehersals with ATV when they practiced there. He is currently jamming with one of the guys from Brazen Bull and has also jammed with some of the guys from Amity Affliction whilst in Brisbane. Someone mentioned Amity Affliction earlier in the thread and I know Scott got on with them really well. He met or knows most of the bands on the Brisbane scene and has now started to get to know some of the metal muso's in Melbourne. 

Any reasonably well established metal bands in Melbourne looking for a really solid young drummer send me a pm. Check him out on the TLC website site.


----------



## kristian101 (Jun 3, 2010)

tool is working on a new album i cant wait i hope its as good as the rest of there stuff.
but mayanard? (not sure how to spell it) has done some weird side ****.........


----------



## briiiziii (Jun 3, 2010)

longirostris said:


> I
> Scott moved to Brisbane a year after the other guys and joined local metal band The Lytic Cycle. Has anybody seen them? ...He left TLC at the end of the tour and joined Among the Vanished playing with them for about 6 months before moving to Melbourne early this year..... has also jammed with some of the guys from Amity Affliction whilst in Brisbane........


 
yeah ive heard of all those bands.
seen ATV and Amity more times than I can count.
all the best for your son 
ive probably even met him! :S haha


----------



## SuburbanMe (Jun 3, 2010)

I love metal, I'm a bass player. i write songs. 

My metal likes include: megadeth, Dream theatre, Carcass, helloween, skid Row, Dio, sabbath, Ozzy, Zakk Wylde, Killswitch, Stone sour, Slayer, System X, Devin Townsend, Ritchie Kotzen, Impilliteri, Yngwie Malmsteen, and so on, and so on.

Basically i'm a 80's Metal head.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 3, 2010)

surburbanMe PM me your email we have lots to talk about 
do you have GP5


----------

